# طريقة لجعل كمبيوترك روووش طحن



## pola (24 يناير 2006)

*طريقة لجعل كمبيوترك روووش طحن*






واتركها لتجف





وأضف الكماليات





المشكلة المسامير فين





ايه رأيكم





الشكل النهائ





​

الشاطر ينفذ يلا ورونى:t17:​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2006)

*ودا مين اللى مخ طق وهيعملها *


----------



## The_Hero (24 يناير 2006)

*فكره جميله جداص و ممتازه و بصفتى مدير مكتب للكمبيوتر فأنا أعتقد انه لو اتصنع كيسات للكمبيوتر بالشكل الجميل ده هيكون عليها أقبال ممتاز.*
*ربنا معاكو و ميرسى على الموضوع*


----------



## ezzzak (25 يناير 2006)

لو عنكم الطريقه بالبطيخ ممكن اعملها :dntknw:


----------



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

طيب يا ezzak انت لية عايزها  بالبطيخ


----------



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليكم يا ميرنا و هيرو و ايزاك على المرور


----------



## blackguitar (25 يناير 2006)

*مفيش كمبيوتر بالبطاطا
أو بالسلطه؟*


----------



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا  BlacKGuitaR
هابحث و جيبة ليك
ربنا معاك


----------



## Michael (25 يناير 2006)

متنفعش على بطيخة 


ارخص


----------



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

ماشى يا مايكل
كلة موجود


----------



## جورج كرسبو (18 فبراير 2006)

ومين الا عندة صبر


----------

